# acne



## numero1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Today there is this free event that I was planning to attend. But lately, My forehead got a few red spots and I'm embarrassed to go out. Whats worse is that once it will begin healing (given 2 or 3 days) it will break out somewhere else. At the moment I have just one red mark on my temple and its almost fully healed. And 2 marks on my chin, but they are from shaving. There are about 6 or so red spots on my forehead and its just painful to look at myself in the mirror because nothing I'm trying to get rid of it is working. I drink plenty of water a day, possibly 20 glasses. I exercise, I get sun exposure, I use dabs of neosporin on my current red spots along with an over the counter cream. Nothing is working, I'm so tired of it.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Try taking 500 mg of Niacin daily. Look for the flush free kind. You could also try cutting out certain types of food from your diet, such as dairy, and see if it has any effect on your skin. If all else fails, you could give Accutane a shot, but I wouldn't personally recommend it. Full of nasty side effects.


----------



## CoreyCarpenter (Sep 10, 2008)

I have acne. I take 500mg of tetracyclene and wash my face thoroughly twice a day. It isn't completely gone, but it isn't very noticeable.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Checkout Acne.org

Everyone's skin reacts differently to the many creams out there. It's just a matter of finding what works for you.

Also, despite what many dermatologists say, diet *can* influence your skin. Their views that diet doesn't is based on a couple flawed studies from many years ago.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Diet definitely influences my skin. Guaranteed I'll break out if I go on a junk food binge. It's not exactly a question of coincidence after about seven years of experience.

Oh, whadda ya know, another resume addition. This site is really helping to pry them out of me. It's magical.

*seven, fun-filled years of acne experience

References available upon request. Don't want to look _too_ good to be true.

On Topic: I just use Proactiv which is quite the expensive b****, but is well worth the money when used sparingly (and, of course, given your skin responds positively to it). I take Diane-35 but it's also a birth control pill.


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

Get some makeup. ha no one will know.


----------



## numero1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Well I'm not sure my diet has anything to do with it. I eat EXTREMELY healthy. Water is the only thing I drink. I cut out bad fats from my diet and I don't eat fried food.

Going back to Drew's comment about going to acne.org...
Well I checked something out on that site, specifically taking zinc supplements. So I started the other day and I'm not noticing any results because it is probably too early to tell, but I'll give it a few days.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

The only thing that ever works for me is a sulfer mask. I got a prescription from a dermatologist for one I use all over my face every night. My acne is gone thankfully, but it comes straight back if I don't use it. 
I used to use a bit of the mask made by proactive, and that was a sulfer mask as well so it must be the ingredient that does the trick for me. Proactive isn't the best though. I'm glad I finally went to a doctor.


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

Talk to your doctor about whether a topical solution of clindamycin phosphate would work for you. It has worked well for me and I actually regret not getting it sooner. But since all skin types are different I can't guarantee how well it will work for you. Using a good cleanser at night, exfoliating your skin, and keeping it moisturized is also important for obtaining a nice complexion.


----------



## Jayseph (Dec 21, 2008)

Accutane is the only medicine proven to have any genuine effect on acne, other treatments (including diet change) don't stop the cause of the problem they only (rarely) manage to calm the existing acne which means you'll have on going battle. A lot of topical treatments rely on bleaching agents to kill bacteria and fade redness but they don't actually achieve anything. Using makeup on acne will generally worse it, oil based makeups in particular only add to the cause of the problem in the first place - excess oil on the skin.

Accutane shrinks the oil (sebaceous) glands in your skin and stops them over-producing oil. If your skin is considered bad enough by a doctor you can request a course of accutane (usually 4-5 months long) but it is quite a hardcore medication and has lots of temporary side effects while you're taking it, the end result is well worth it though. 

If your skin isn't that bad the other alternative is various courses of antibiotics that your doctor can also prescribe. Although they don't solve the root of the problem they will kill any bacteria developing as a result of it. This is only good for mild cases though.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

nothing worked for me

so I got a dermatologist to get me on accutane and that got rid of most the problem, with the ony side effect being feeling all dry. but acne still comes back, but not as bad as before.

I now use proactiv , which clears up my whole face completely with continuous use, which is awesome! problem is that if you stop using it, the acne comes back, so you would have to keep buying it.
They're main ingredient is benzol peroxide, and they also got the sulfur mask.

but how bout the new advanced pimped out technology!
I came across this




its phototherapy which is supposed to be more effective than benzol peroxide according to this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phototherapy

its probably expensive though.
Im thinking of buying the handheld home version for 200 bucks, which would be alot cheaper than proactiv, cause its one time payment of 200 and then all it needs is electricity.

theres also a device called the zeno i wanna check out. its supposed to use heat to kill acne bacteria.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diet can affect acne, but in the way we think. We all could react to different foods. The digestion can affect the skin - washing keeps the pores open, though. I use Clearasil Daily Face Scrub and it seems to do okay.


----------



## numero1 (Apr 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Diet can affect acne, but in the way we think. We all could react to different foods. The digestion can affect the skin - washing keeps the pores open, though. I use Clearasil Daily Face Scrub and it seems to do okay.


I use that as well. Nothing is working for me, even to control my mild acne.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

hey people

acne has ruined my life. i blame acne for having sa, depression, low self esteem, bdd...

even mild acne affects my mood so much. my skin controls nearly all my thoughts and how i feel i have gone completely mental over the past 15 yrs.

accutane helps the most, but it has some drawbacks.

anyway, such is my desperation i am going to take accutane again for 6 months, just on a low dose. i hope this will control my skin. after 6 months i will stop again, and probably i'll get worse, then take accutane again... and so on...

anyway, that's my situation...


tim


----------



## untouchable (Sep 11, 2009)

I stopped using all over the counter and prescription stuff and now I drink 2 or 3 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar a day. I just mix it in with tea and I don't taste it at all. I swear, you get used to the taste and it cleared my skin in 2 weeks!

google it, too--because i know it sounds crazy, but it works.


----------



## meh (Sep 18, 2009)

untouchable said:


> I stopped using all over the counter and prescription stuff and now I drink 2 or 3 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar a day. I just mix it in with tea and I don't taste it at all. I swear, you get used to the taste and it cleared my skin in 2 weeks!
> 
> google it, too--because i know it sounds crazy, but it works.


I would try this. 
I used apple cider vinegar before and it worked really good. I poured a little bit in my green tea.
Sometimes I would mix the apple cider and green tea with some honey/sugar. Then I freeze it and use it as a mask on my face. Let it sit for about 10 minutes and wash off. It felt nice on my skin, and seemed to cure my razor burn and acne. LoL. =)


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

I stopped eating dairy, sugar, and greasy foods and my acne has improved a lot. The truth is that there is a link between diet and acne but the drug companies won't research it because there's no money to be made by advising people to eat differently.

I've had what many would consider severe acne for a few years now and Im sure it has contributed greatly to my low confidence.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

i have changed my diet, nothing really works though...

i'm gonna go back on accutane, i can't cope with even mild acne it effects my confidence too much and makes life impossible.


tim


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

I used to have severe acne. Acne is common in teenagers due to hormonal changes. I also break out close to my period, but that's common for a lot of women. Acne is really a sign that there's a lot of bacteria in your body that overloads your organs so much that the skin bears the brunt of it. I have found that changing my diet to include low sugar, wheat free, yeast free, and additive-free foods has helped. Also I take zinc 50 mg/day. Zinc is really good for the immune system and it promotes healing of wounds. And the reason why apple cider vinegar works is cause it tends to kill bacteria in the body, its a cleanser.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Drew said:


> Checkout Acne.org


This, haha even i'm a member :um

Shush peeps even the cool kids break out sometimes lol jk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - yeah, we do!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Use to have quite bad acne myself, so I like to think I'm quite knowledgeable about the subject. :b Speaking from personal experience, I think the vast majority of us will get skin problems at least to a minor extent during out teens - largely due to our hormones going nuts in that part of our lives. However; if it's quite severe, heavily inflamed and/or painful, then I think for what ever reason you've exceeded the normal range. The best way to get this in check is in my opinion diet and lifestyle. 

Diet - Cut all dairy, cut deep fried food, cut sugary food. Those are the worse in order of severity. Fruit and veg eat in abundance.

Lifestyle- excercise,drink plenty of water and get some sunshine on you when you get the chance (without sun-cream) 

Sort of difficult to follow if you've accumulated bad habits over the years, but the benfits will definetly come, and not just skin wise either.


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

I am 17, i don't have profound ache, but i have quite a few spots on my face. I never have completely clear skin, no matter how hard i try. I think they are inevitable at our age, because of hormones.. it really does make me feel miserable aswell when i have bad acne days. No matter how much foundation i put on to conceal them, i always have unsightly spots. I try to forget about them, but once, a girl in my class said to me, "ew, is that a big spot on your chin", and it killed me. Some people are so insensitive. I guess i'll just have to rely on time, because no matter how healthy i eat, how many clearasil wipes i used, and how often i drink water, they never seem to go away... i have alot of freckles aswell which makes me really self conscious.. when i was a kid, some of my peers used to call me "freckle face"... people should think about the effect that one comment can have on a person. It kills me when someone criticises my appearance! Hang in there, spots are a pain but i'm sure that they'll be gone in a few yrs.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

toffee said:


> I am 17, i don't have profound ache, but i have quite a few spots on my face. I never have completely clear skin, no matter how hard i try. I think they are inevitable at our age, because of hormones.. it really does make me feel miserable aswell when i have bad acne days. No matter how much foundation i put on to conceal them, i always have unsightly spots. I try to forget about them, but once, a girl in my class said to me, "ew, is that a big spot on your chin", and it killed me. Some people are so insensitive. I guess i'll just have to rely on time, because no matter how healthy i eat, how many clearasil wipes i used, and how often i drink water, they never seem to go away... i have alot of freckles aswell which makes me really self conscious.. when i was a kid, some of my peers used to call me "freckle face"... people should think about the effect that one comment can have on a person. It kills me when someone criticises my appearance! Hang in there, spots are a pain but i'm sure that they'll be gone in a few yrs.


I can defintely relate to your post toffee; the comments of others can really effect a person when they're feeling insecure. Even nowadays, when my skin is reasonably clear I still worry if others will pass judgement on me. But stick with it, and as hard as it can sometimes be try to be confident and happy with yourself. Other's may have torn us down, but only ourselves can build it back up again.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I've always had bad acne, but I also abuse myself. I eat too much fast food and I drink nothing but Diet Coke/Coca Cola Zero, and I don't wash my face as much as I should.

Has anyone here transition from an all-diet coke soda to drinking just plain water and see results on their face?


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

I use to have moderate acne. Now my acne is nearly non-existent. 

These are the things I did. They may not work for you, but it's worth a try. Type in each method, and you will see there is a lot of research/reviews to support their effects. 

1. Stop consumption of cows milk. Use Soy milk instead, but don't drink more than about 2-3 cups per day because too much soy can be harmful. 

2. Limit consumption of other dairy products

3. Cuticura Original Soap

4. Buf-Puf sponge

5. Fresh lemon juice as an astringent


----------



## numero1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Well I went to the doctor the other day and she prescribed me two antibiotics: epiduo and clindamycin. I'll give it a week otherwise I'm gonna lose it.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I use Proactiv, and Stridex. and for me it works pretty well, my skin is not perfect, but its much better than it used to be. so the Proactiv works really well, but if thats not enough, adding Stridex to your routine will also be good for your skin.


----------



## numero1 (Apr 7, 2009)

It looks like Clindamycin and Epiduo are working well for me. It hasn't been a week and my scabs are healing and no new pimples. I'm actually a lot happier.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

if u got insurance get accutane its a definite fix


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I currently use a daily acne scrub on my face. The breakouts still occur, but they are under control. As for the back and shoulders, I do tan, but I also use an antibacterial body wash and a puff thing to exfoliate. That keeps the skin breathing.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Its gonna sound simplistic but I had kinda bad acne all up into my twenties and I've learned to control it in the last few years but changing my diet and drinking lots of water. If I don't do this it comes raging back without fail.


----------



## numero1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Kush said:


> if u got insurance get accutane its a definite fix


My acne is not too harsh, so I doubt my doctor would prescribe it. Its mostly concentrated, specifically my right cheek.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

my acne is sorta bad but its slowly gettin better


----------



## numero1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I'm getting really depressed and my forehead and right temple broke out HORRIBLY, these pimples are deep, and painful to the touch and extremely red. I'm not gonna lie, I have thought about killing myself because of it. I was WAY better before epiduo and clindamycin. I am never ever going to go on this stupid crap again. Every day a new tender, deep, red, painful pimple appears.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

ask to go on accutane i'd suggest

and try to change your diet, more fruit and veg, more water, less sugar, less fats, less dairy.

exercise more as well.

best of luck,


tim


----------



## captshiner (Sep 30, 2009)

bump to what illusionofhappiness said

i noticed years back trying to put on weight I would end up getting acne/facial cysts... this would clear up with dieting and specifically lower carbs

fast forward a few years and i ended up with binge eating disorder - ended up with absolutely gigantic cysts on both sides of my face at one time, and because of the constant binging they would not go away, and drained for weeks, regardless of cortisone injections... binging continued and started breaking out on my back and chest, with scars everywhere. 

any dermatologist that says diet isnt related to skin (and not just acne, dermatitis etc) is ****ing retarded. ive spoken to a few psychiatrists who specialize in eating disorders and skin conditions with those with BED are common. end of story.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

proactiv stopped working when my face got used to it but i use dan kern's products from acne.org and they have helped tremendously.


----------



## Hathor (Jan 2, 2010)

I went all natural with my body products in about July, and while I did go through a slightly harrowing detox period (which is to say my skin didn't really get worse, but it wasn't looking any better either), I came out the other side and now my skin looks better than I ever remember. I rarely get pimples and when I do, they are the feel them but can't see them type and they go away without ever having to see them, my acne scars that I've had for years are barely noticeable now, and my blackheads are now all light-brown heads instead. I started by switching to the Castile soap and water method, with a weekly exfoliation, and olive oil moisturiser, and sea salt spot treatment, but after a while it became the weekly soap, oil and exfoliate method with just plain water the rest of the week. Now, I cleanse, moisturise and exfolitate whenever I feel it's needed, which is sometimes fortnightly (though I water-wash my face at twice daily). It's summer though and I don't now how much the heat contributes to how little moisturisation and cleansing I need, also, I rarely wear make-up, but I bought some mineral make-up and it hasn't adversely affected my face, neither has my daily sunscreen (the only product I haven't gone natural on). It's also key to wash your face washer and exfoliating cloth regularly.

Now that my outside is behaving, I'm going to try the same for my inside, although going all natural with food will be much harder.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bbarn said:


> proactiv stopped working when my face got used to it but i use dan kern's products from acne.org and they have helped tremendously.


Proactiv was very drying to my face. It would crack and peel around my nose. I had to stop using it every day, and then the next shipment came in. :lol. I canceled it shortly thereafter.

I still have a few bottles laying around. I used the small touch up stuff for breakouts at night. It still works after all these years :lol.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

That stuff has benzoyl peroxide in it. I used to use that, but had to give it up. Eventually my skin got too sensitive to it. Tea tree oil works alright and does not irritate my skin.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

toffee said:


> I am 17, i don't have profound ache, but i have quite a few spots on my face. I never have completely clear skin, no matter how hard i try. I think they are inevitable at our age, because of hormones.. it really does make me feel miserable aswell when i have bad acne days. No matter how much foundation i put on to conceal them, i always have unsightly spots. I try to forget about them, but once, a girl in my class said to me, "ew, is that a big spot on your chin", and it killed me. Some people are so insensitive. I guess i'll just have to rely on time, because no matter how healthy i eat, how many clearasil wipes i used, and how often i drink water, they never seem to go away... i have alot of freckles aswell which makes me really self conscious.. when i was a kid, some of my peers used to call me "freckle face"... people should think about the effect that one comment can have on a person. It kills me when someone criticises my appearance! Hang in there, spots are a pain but i'm sure that they'll be gone in a few yrs.


One of the few things that has actually helped me has been to stop using thick foundation. I switched to Bare Minerals. The coverage isn't as good as liquid foundation (I used to use Revlon Colorstay), but after a while you have less and less that needs to be covered anyway. Foundation is terrible for your skin and is probably making your acne worse.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

i know everyone's skin type is different and reacts differently but:

eating well and drinking a lot of water helps EVERYONE in some way, even if minimal and exercising and being healthy in general helps your skin.

also taking vitamins and supplements helps

and the good news is once you hit 19-20 a lot of times the acne goes way down because the hormone levels get more normal


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I find that since changing to a tea tree face product range, my skin has improved sooo much.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

havent read all the posts yet but pantothenic acid works great for acne if taken in large doses (5g i think). you can buy it online in powder because the caps that you get from stores only come in mg.

google B5, pantothenic acid and acne and you'll find lots of info.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

I never had skin problems throughout my teens and twenties. Then, I got mild to moderate cystic acne that lasted for much of last year. My average pimple was the size of a cluster of 3 normal zits, so of course they were too grotesque to successfully conceal with makeup. Proactiv and other benzoyl peroxide products only irritated my skin and added the problem of red, scaly patches on top of the acne. 

The breakouts have almost totally stopped after I cut dairy out of my diet. What also seem to have worked for my skin was using tea tree oil on zits instead of BP, Cetaphil instead of strong acne face washes, witch hazel as a toner, and using a honey aspirin mask twice a week. Seriously, try the honey aspirin mask. Just add a few drops of water on 4 uncoated aspirin tablets and add some honey. Aspirin contains beta hydroxy acid, which is apparently superior to alpha hydroxy acid at exfoliating and breaking down blackheads and whiteheads and such. And honey has good enzymes and moisturizing properties, so it did help get rid of the dry patches caused by the Proactiv.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I used to have terrible acne but right now it's meh. None of the creams worked, no facial wash, scrub, peel, etc. ever worked. You know what did? One day I just started scrubbing with a wet washcloth. No face wash. Applied only moisturizer afterward. Been doing it ever since and only get a zit maybe once a week (may still sound bad, but is a huge step up from what it used to be).

I still don't really understand it.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to have bad acne so I went to a derm and he prescribed me tazorac and minocycline and it cleared me up completely! 
I wouldn't go for accutane unless you have reallly bad acne.


----------



## numero1 (Apr 7, 2009)

1applehearts1 said:


> i know everyone's skin type is different and reacts differently but:
> 
> eating well and drinking a lot of water helps EVERYONE in some way, even if minimal and exercising and being healthy in general helps your skin.
> 
> ...


Mine is the other way. My skin looked way better before this past september and now its just all bad. My face was actually clear this past summer.


----------



## when will we be new skin (Aug 18, 2009)

Accutane sucks. I was on it twice, and it got rid of my acne, only to have it come back within 6 months.

I have been taking a Zinc supplement for a while and have had NO new pimples at ALL. It's amazing. I wish I'd have discovered this earlier. Costs only 4 bucks a month.


----------



## sberkley (Jan 28, 2010)

what totally sucks is having acne when you are 50 , so you have a pimple in the wrinkle in your mustach ... fun!!!


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

i used to suffer from horrible acne in my early highschool years but it somehow never bothered me... mine was heretitary or whatever.. one thing my mom tol me about that ACTUALLY seemed to help.. might sound weird.. believe me it did to me. bu if you take an egg, and get only the yolk out of it, make a sort of mask out of it and when it is dried on somewhat, scrunch your face up and make it all crack then wash it off. apparently it has some of the highest concentrate of vitamin E and its extremely good for your skin, combine that with NO touching or picking at your face for a week. another intersting thing i found out about acne is it is alot to do with your diet, and when your liver is over done with a sertain vitamin or fat it could be just excreting to to the easiest possible place to dump it, the largest organ in your body, your skin. My skin stll isnt perfect, but i just thought id let you know alot of the skin treatments out there dont even work.. i think they are designed to get your skin dependant on the product..


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

Acne has nothing to do with dietary factors. It's all to do with genetics, mate. 
To be more specific, it's caused by hormonal changes in the body which increase the producion of sebum in the sebacious glands in which therefore results in an excess amount of sebum released from the skin...therefore resulting what we call acne.
My skin is real sensitive aye, so what I use is a mixture of both organic honey, oats and a little milk. It might not work for everyone, and leaves a real sticky and messy impression the first time round used, but it does wonders for my skin.


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 5, 2010)

kakashisensei said:


> Acne has nothing to do with dietary factors. It's all to do with genetics, mate.


I think a large amount of people over at acne.org will disagree with you on that 

Personally, I've had a lot of different types of acne through the years. My facial acne is pretty much gone now. However, I've noticed one pattern that is consistent through the last few months/years: eating and drinking excessive sugar causes breakouts, especially if combined with unhealthy food (fast food, for example). Seems to be worse with HFCS too, which is evil anyways.

Right now it's on my back and shoulders and makes the summer miserable. I went on vacation with my family a few months back and never took off my shirt and never went swimming even though they did every day. It sucked hard but I couldn't stand the embarrassment. Gah.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

mountaindew said:


> I think a large amount of people over at acne.org will disagree with you on that
> 
> Personally, I've had a lot of different types of acne through the years. My facial acne is pretty much gone now. However, I've noticed one pattern that is consistent through the last few months/years: eating and drinking excessive sugar causes breakouts, especially if combined with unhealthy food (fast food, for example). Seems to be worse with HFCS too, which is evil anyways.
> 
> Right now it's on my back and shoulders and makes the summer miserable. I went on vacation with my family a few months back and never took off my shirt and never went swimming even though they did every day. It sucked hard but I couldn't stand the embarrassment. Gah.


I also think diet has some affect on acne, but not as much as genetics. I used to suffer from acne in high school but it COMPLETELY disappeared after high school. I haven't had a single acne since then and I eat a ton of chocolate now. Back then I had to watch every single thing that I ate. I used to get acne just for smelling a candy bar lol. 
My brother seems to be exactly the same. He'll be in grade 12 next year and already his acne is going away. He manged to control it a lot better than I ever did though. He's always drinking lots of water and avoids soft drinks 90 percent of the time. Whenever he stops drinking water or eats a lot of sugar the acne comes back.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

nubly said:


> havent read all the posts yet but pantothenic acid works great for acne if taken in large doses (5g i think). you can buy it online in powder because the caps that you get from stores only come in mg.
> 
> google B5, pantothenic acid and acne and you'll find lots of info.


That's a LOT of B5. I read a post on acne.org from a guy who claimed that much B5 messed him up. I know it's water soluble, but it has been shown that large doses of B6 can be bad for you. There is a LOT if information - some good some bad - on acne.org.


----------



## captshiner (Sep 30, 2009)

Manfi said:


> I also think diet has some affect on acne, but not as


genetics is WHY your diet is the main cause of acne.


----------



## captshiner (Sep 30, 2009)

kakashisensei said:


> Acne has nothing to do with dietary factors. It's all to do with genetics, mate.


oh, really? and note the date

J Am Acad Dermatol. *2010 Jul;63(1):124-41. Epub 2010 Mar 24.*
*Diet and acne.*

Bowe WP, Joshi SS, Shalita AR.
Department of Dermatology, State University of New York Downstate Medical Center, Brooklyn, New York, USA. [email protected]
*Abstract*

Historically, the relationship between diet and acne has been highly controversial. Before the 1960s, certain foods were thought to exacerbate acne. However, subsequent studies dispelled these alleged associations as myth for almost half a century. Several studies during the last decade have prompted dermatologists to revisit the potential link between diet and acne. This article critically reviews the literature and discusses how dermatologists might address diet when counseling patients with acne. * Dermatologists can no longer dismiss the association between diet and acne. * Compelling evidence exists that high glycemic load diets may exacerbate acne. Dairy ingestion appears to be weakly associated with acne, and the roles of omega-3 fatty acids, antioxidants, zinc, vitamin A, and dietary fiber remain to be elucidated. This study was limited by the lack of randomized controlled trials in the literature. We hope that this review will encourage others to explore the effects of diet on acne.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

try using fresh lemon juice as a toner (preferably from an actual lemon...and yes it will sting for a minute but it's really not bad). I've been doing this pretty regularly for a few weeks now and it's making a huge difference in my skin. the red marks from old pimples are fading and I've barely been getting any new ones. give it a shot!


----------

